# Here I come,   hide your daughters !!



## John Harrelson (Jun 17, 2003)

Hey, I'm able to sign on at last...   :laugh:  :bleh: 
A *BIG THANKS to Cindy *for the help.  I had tried for several days to register and could not get past the "agree" button.  When I ask for help from the Admin folks, Cindy popped up and helped get me registered for the the forum.

Now for a question.. 
What does the  "check here to subscribe to this topic"  mean ?
Is it like the "notify me when some one answers" on some of the other forums ?


----------



## Old Forum Post (Jun 18, 2003)

Here I come,   hide your daughters !!

Hi John,

When you "Click here to subscribe to this topic", you will be notified by email whenever someone replies to that topic.  You may also subscribe to a category or the entire forum.  You can always manage your subscriptions by clicking on "My Subscriptions" at the upper right.

Enjoy!   
Lee Simpson
RVUSA.com


----------



## John Harrelson (Jun 18, 2003)

Here I come,   hide your daughters !!

Thanks Lee,  I kinda figured that's what it was, but not sure.


----------

